# dms international audio



## slimline (Oct 30, 2007)

I have sat set up from overcomer min. DMS international a DBS 1000. Ihave had some time lost the signal unplug the receiver and it wouldreboot and every thing was a go but last week it was on all 8's so Iunplugged and when I plugged it in nothing ? It will not respond toany input........ its a customer


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

slimline said:


> last week it was on all 8's so Iunplugged and when I plugged it in nothing ? It will not respond toany input


Sounds pretty dead to me. Am I missing something?


----------

